# Mit fester Ip-Adresse surfen?



## SwingerLive (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

bin wirklich kurz vor dem verzweifeln :-(

Folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte Kredidkartenzahlung über das Internet abwickeln, und habe dazu auch einen Dienst gefunden. Nur will der von mir, dass ich die Daten die übermittelt werden von einer vorher festgelegten Ip-Adresse kommen.

Kommen die Daten nicht über diese Ip-Adresse, gibts keine Zahlungsabwicklung.
Das kann doch aber im Prinzip gar nicht funktionieren. BSP:

User A geht über XYZ Provider ins Netz, bekommt von dort eine IP zugewiesen, besucht nun meine Seite, füllt das Zahlungsformular aus, und schickt es ab. Dann kommen doch die Daten mit der IP-Adresse von User A  zu dem Kreditkarten Dienst, und nicht die IP-Adresse von meiner Webseite

Oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit dass die IP-Adresse von meiner Seite übermittelt wird 

Ebenso habe ich dort einen Onlinezugang per HTTP, wobei der aber auch über eine vorher festgelegten IP-Adresse zu erfolgen hat. Wenn ich mich nun über T-Online ins Netz einwähle, und eine Datei auf meiner Webseite aufrufe, die mich auf diese HTTP Seite weiterleitet, dann habe ich doch nach wie vor meine IP von T-Online uns nicht die von meiner Webseite? 

Oder blicke ich das nur nicht, und es ist doch möglich...


Für Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar..


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich denke mal, die meinen die IP-Adresse Deiner Webseite. (oder besser gesagt, Deines Webservers) Diese ist in der Regel fest vergeben. 


Dunsti


----------



## Mythos007 (30. Dezember 2003)

Verschone uns doch bitte mit diesem S c h e i ß - Danke!


----------



## SwingerLive (31. Dezember 2003)

@ Mythos007 

 Für mich ist das kein S c h e i ß, offenbar hast du den Sinn von so einem Forum nicht verstanden.

@dunsti


ja, es ist die Ip-Adresse von dem Server gemeint. Nur wenn ich als User auf diese Seite komme, dort das Formular ausfülle und absende dann wird doch meine IP-Adresse von meinem Internetprovider übermittelt, und nicht die von dem Server.

Und da liegt das Problem. Wie kann ich das nun machen, dass die IP von dem Server übergeben wird, und nicht die von meinem Internet-Provider?


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## JoelH (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Live _
> *Und da liegt das Problem. Wie kann ich das nun machen, dass die IP von dem Server übergeben wird, und nicht die von meinem Internet-Provider?
> *



Dass kommt darauf an wie die Weiterleitung funktioniert. Das Script hinter dem Formular muss ja in irgendeiner Sprache geschrieben sein, bzw. dein Formular sendet die Daten ja irgendwie weiter , per GET oder POST , in einer bestimmten reihenfolge, naja und da dir ja deine WebserverIP bekannt ist sendest du diese eben weiter, ich sehe dein Problem irgendwie nicht !


----------



## SwingerLive (31. Dezember 2003)

Das Formular ist in PHP, und wird per Post gesendet. 
Es wird das Formular erneut aufgerufen, da abgefragt ob Formulardaten vorliegen, und dann geschieht die Weiterleitung wie folgt:

$url="http://www.meineseite.de/xy.aspx?parameter=irgendwas";
header("Location:$url"); exit;

Nur wie übergebe ich dort die IP-Adresse von meiner Seite der Weiterleitung


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## JoelH (31. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Live _
> 
> ```
> $url="http://www.meineseite.de/xy.aspx?parameter=irgendwas";
> ...



http://www.meineseite.de ? ist dass deine ? 

xy.aspx Wer nennt seine php Scripte ASP ? *Frevel* Ist dass das Kreditscript ? Welche Parameter sind irgendwas ? Irgendwie steig ich immer noch nicht ganz durch. 

Wann sendest du etwas zum Kreditkartenunternehmen, wie versendest du diese Daten ?


----------



## SwingerLive (31. Dezember 2003)

Hab mich glaube ich falsch ausgedrückt, sorry

Mein Formular ist in PHP, und wird per Post versendet. Beim Absenden von dem Formular, wird mein Formular erneut aufgerufen, und ruft dort dann per Weiterleitung die Seite der Kredikartenseite auf. Die URL mit Parameter wurde vorher in der Varaiblen $url festgelegt.


$url="http://www.kreditkartenseite.de/direct.aspx?MerchantID=123456&TransID=$TransID&Amount=$betrag&Currency=EUR&CCNr=$CCNr&CCCVC=$CCCVC&CCExpiry=$CCExpiry&CCBrand=$CCBrand&OrderDesc=$user_id&Userdata=$user_id";

header("Location:$url"); exit;

Die Parameter sind Transactionsnummer, Kreditkartenname, Betrag, Kartennummer etc. Das ganze geschieht mit SSL. Funktioniert auch alles, nur dass dann bei dem Kreditkartenunternehmen nicht die IP Adresse von meiner Webseite ankommt, sondern die IP Adresse von meinen Internet Provider über den ich ins Netz gehe. Das Kreditkartenunternehmen erwartet die Daten jedoch von der IP-Adresse meiner Webseite. Und diese IP Adresse meiner Webseite sollte ich irgentwie an das Kreditkartenunternehmen übermitteln, denn sonst findet keine Zahlung statt.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## osti (11. Februar 2004)

*hab das gleiche Problem*

Hi, 

ich kann Dein Problem nachvollziehen. Ich hab genau das gleiche (zwar SMS-Dienst aber eben mit der IP).
Hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung dafür?
Oder wer kann mir einen Tipp geben?

Danke,
osti


----------



## SwingerLive (11. Februar 2004)

*Re: hab das gleiche Problem*



> _Original geschrieben von osti _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich kann Dein Problem nachvollziehen. Ich hab genau das gleiche (zwar SMS-Dienst aber eben mit der IP).
> ...



Problem hat sich bei mir zwischenzeitlich dadurch erledigt dass ich zu einen anderen Payment Anbieter gewechselt habe. 

Sorry dass ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß

Andreas


----------

